

Ask HN: Give me some list of movies about Entrepreneurship and Technology...  - gembird


======
hansy
Check out these threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=450702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=450702),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4060887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4060887)

Also my personal list of favorites that entrepreneurs should watch (although
not necessarily about technology):

Glengarry Glen Ross -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104348/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104348/)

Moneyball -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1210166/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1210166/)

The Pursuit of Happyness -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/)

Jerry Maguire -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116695/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116695/)

Catch Me If You Can -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0264464/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0264464/)

------
randallma
Not a movie, but Masters of Doom is a great book about the rise of ID Software
([http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Cultu...](http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Culture/dp/0812972155))

------
FlyingCocoon
This has a nice list. [http://ventureburn.com/2013/11/5-great-movies-
entrepreneurs-...](http://ventureburn.com/2013/11/5-great-movies-
entrepreneurs-should-watch-for-reel-inspiration/)

------
kbelbina
Code Rush. Documentary about Netscape:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_Rush](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_Rush)

------
solid8tion
E-dreams. about kozmo.com:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262021/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262021/)

------
feulix
Startup.com
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/)

------
helloanand
I strongly recommend watching Pursuit of Happyness - specially since it's
based on a true story.

------
leoplct
\- The social network

\- The startup kids

\- Jobs

~~~
alejantrot
these, plus:

\- The Triumph of the Nerds: The Rise of Accidental Empires

\- Pirates of Silicon Valley

------
z3bra
Also there is a series called BETA

------
davidsmith8900
\- How America Was Built - (Rockefeller & Mellon)

------
davidsmith8900
\- The CIA Movie With Colin Farrell.

